# Lion Brand Wool Ease yarn



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Does anyone know if this is a nice, soft yarn? Easy to work with? 

Before I order some for an afghan, I wanted to see what it's like... if it's good for a soft, cozy afghan, or not really? 

Thanks! ~ Kelly


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have used it a lot for scarves and hats but find it a little itchy for something that I want to be soft that I can just snuggle into. It is very easy to work with and holds it's shape nicely. Just a smidge harsh in my book. 
YMMV.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Wool Ease is a great yarn. I've used it for years and best of all its washable. There isn't a lot of wool in it, I think it's about 20% but it's enough to add a bit of warmth.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love it, but am not sure it would be soft enough for an afghan. I have used it for hats and mittens. You could buy one, knit up a square and see how it feels on your skin.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for your answers!  

I think I will try to find something of the same weight, but softer, maybe... 

I love cottons, so I maybe I can find a soft cotton, now that I think about it. 

I was looking at a kit and the wool ease was the yarn that came with it, but I found the pattern free, so really I just need the yarn... something soft and cuddly. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

Kansas, by any chance is it a pattern from Lion Brand? My daughter knit an afghan with Wool Ease with the pattern from Lion, it was a kit. The afghan is beautiful, soft and very bulky, but her hubby loves it. I used Wool Ease in a bright blue for the Katniss Everdeen cowl and it is very soft, my daughter did same in oatmeal color a little harsher feel but not bad.
I would question cotton to get that weight in cotton would be very heavy.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Maybe something with some bamboo in it?


----------



## vicki in NW OH (May 10, 2002)

Knitting Warehouse has a softness meter thingy. http://store.knitting-warehouse.com/yarn-lion-wool-ease.html


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

My niece will only crochet with wool ease yarn in her etsy shop, she loves it. Her customers seem to really like it. She makes sweaters out of it, hats and scarves. My Mom and her Mother made all their afghans from acrylic yarn. The wool content of Wool Ease is 20% and I think it is soft enough for afghans.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you all! I appreciate your help! 

Susang it was a kit with Craftsy for an afghan that I really liked. I was going to order the Oatmeal-yarn kit. Unfortunately, I guess I messed around too long and now the kit is no longer 50% off. 

Shoot! I've been wanting it for months. LOL. I have the pattern in the kit that I found for free, so I guess I will just have to search for suitable yarn.


----------



## susang (Sep 28, 2014)

So sorry Kansas, now that I think about it I think she got it from Craftsy.


----------



## KansasFarmgirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you, SusanG
Oh well, ya win some, ya snooze some, so ya lose some. LOL


----------

